# can't establish pptp



## flant (Aug 6, 2012)

pptp-linux

```
pty "pptp 11.22.33.44 --nolaunchpppd"
name admin
password admin
require-mppe-128
```

and it works

pptpclient

```
gp:
enable mppe
accept mppe
set authname admin
set authkey admin
```

and after "pptp 11.22.33.44 gp" in logs i have:

```
using interface tun0
deflink: created in closed state
ppp started (direct mode).
bundle: establish
deflink: closed -> opening
deflink: connected!
deflink: opening -> carrier
deflink: /dev/pts/4: cd detected
deflink: carrier -> lcp
deflink: disconnected!
```

how to make this connection working


----------



## flant (Aug 6, 2012)

sorry, the problem was in ipfw
remove this thread, please


----------

